# Brilliant quote



## seacombe2379 (May 16, 2007)

Just been shopping around looking at different companies and got a good quote from Elephant at 1077 not bad really as am 25 drive another vehicle and no points or convictions and no ncb help license 8 years with no accidents. 

Any good ideas for other companies guys???


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



seacombe2379 said:


> Just been shopping around looking at different companies and got a good quote from Elephant at 1077 not bad really as am 25 drive another vehicle and no points or convictions and no ncb help license 8 years with no accidents.
> 
> Any good ideas for other companies guys???


try a-plan or keith michaels .both good companies .


----------

